# Thoughts on this whole Clown charade?



## "Shion" (Oct 6, 2016)

We all know the current events, obviously, of the 'Clown Takeover'. 

AKA armed clowns popping up around town middle of the night attempting to lure children into the woods with promises of treats. 

Most recent sighting to my knowledge was one out near the South Side of Chicago. Not near me whatsoever, but I myself have seen one of these fuckers. Of course I have my own opinion about it, but what do you guys think? Mass trend? Ploy? Movie Advertising?


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Roman (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## John Wick (Oct 7, 2016)

this is going to end with someone getting shot.


----------



## Drake (Oct 7, 2016)

It's probably a combination of pranksters trying to be funny and actual pedophiles and murderers.

I agree with Gray, though. Some innocent clown is going to get killed because of this.


----------



## John Wick (Oct 7, 2016)

I can imagine it now. 

Mother orders clown for childrens birthday party without telling husband. Husband comes home and see's said clown in the garden with his kids and proceeds to pull out his .38 special revolver and fill him with lead.


----------



## John Wick (Oct 7, 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/oct/07/creepy-clown-sightings-craze-speads-britain

looks like it's spread to the UK now.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 8, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Until I personally see one, or they hurt someone, who currs


----------



## Saru (Oct 8, 2016)

I thought this thing was a _joke_. Seems like a harmless prank to me, but if the "movement" becomes large enough and is disorganized, it probably will attract some dangerous people like someone else mentioned.

I can't help but laugh at this every time I hear people talk about it. The ridiculousness of this situation is too much to stand.


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 8, 2016)

It kind of makes me want to dress like a clown and lurk around just to see what people do. That would probably be fun as long as I don't get shot. =0


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 8, 2016)

Kitsune said:


> It kind of makes me want to dress like a clown and lurk around just to see what people do. That would probably be fun as long as I don't get shot. =0


This may actually be the thought process of the rest of the clowns popping up.


----------



## kire (Oct 12, 2016)

My thoughts... PEOPLE ARE FUCKING STUPID! 
On both sides.  The people doing this shit are stupid, and the people overreacting to a clown are stupid.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2016)

yeah thats really smart lets fashion ourselves as one of the most popular phobias people have


----------



## Eros (Oct 12, 2016)

wat said:


> yeah thats really smart lets fashion ourselves as one of the most popular phobias people have


I live in Missouri. It's common for County seats to have squares in which the Courthouse is located. I was at the edge of the square in the county in which I live. The crazy chick was wearing a boa constrictor like a necklace. Now, I don't know about anyone else, but I'd rather have random people dressing like Insane Clown Posse than that. If she had been close to me, I'd have been screaming bloody murder for real, fam.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## baconbits (Oct 13, 2016)

I'll give you guys the old man perspective: I think this trend is creepy and is going to end with people getting hurt or shot.  Why would you want to scare kids you don't know?  The reasons range from either being a jackass to a creep.  There's no justifiable reason why you'd want to scare kids half to death for no good reason.

One reason the clowns scare people that people don't talk about is that you often can't tell who the person is.  That's also the way people dress when they want to do something they don't want to be held accountable for.  If you want to dress as a creepy clown and go to a party you've been invited to that's one thing but to hang around schools and outside of people's houses is creepy and will end up with people dead.

People who do this stuff just don't have a life.  Plus I don't want to have to be petting the heads of my nieces and nephews telling them that I took care of the creepy clown and everything is okay now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eros (Oct 14, 2016)

@baconbits you're right. These days, people are already on edge. With crime rates so high, especially in certain major cities, it's a dumb idea to dress a clown and scare people, or worse, commit violent crimes.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 22, 2016)

It's taken to far really.
Sure if you want to give people you know a quick scare, then perhaps without holding anything that could appear like a real weapon.
Then laugh it off with them afterwards.

Do it against random people while holding what looks like a real weapon in the middle of night? 
You've asked for retribution, be it getting sued, beaten up or whatever


----------

